
Show HN: Our app to help nurses conduct safe deliveries in developing countries - abhas9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ROHhPvQsK0
======
mtmail
The video doesn't have a link in the description. Found in a previous
submission
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16347785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16347785)):

"We have recently released a narrow down version of our product in play store
for public use. You can find it on Google PlayStore:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.janitri.war...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.janitri.wardapp.daksh).
You can find more about our solution on our website:
[https://janitri.in](https://janitri.in) (Product name is "Daksh" \- Hindi
word for Competent)."

~~~
abhas9
Edited the description. Thanks for pointing this out and posting it here.

------
AbhinavDAIICT
Great! Is it just one deployment or you guys have already deployed and tested
your solution in multiple hospitals?

~~~
abhas9
Till date, we have deployed the solution in 38 government hospitals across
India.

